
Zephir Programming Langauge - grok2
https://zephir-lang.com/
======
grok2
Submitted this as I just found it and was fascinated that it targets a
specific niche -- as a language to make PHP extensions in while being a full-
fledged programming language with a type system and memory safety and compiled
to C!

